# Christmas Photos - Let's see them!



## Lunachick (Dec 18, 2011)

So I was snapping some Christmas photos of Zoe and my sister's Akbash, Ailchu (Irish for "gentle hound") this evening and decided to show them. And I'd love to see yours as well 
*Merry Christmas from Ailchu and Zoe!*


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Aija and Nellie in front of the tree.


----------



## Lunachick (Dec 18, 2011)

So sweet  are Aija and Nellie AmStaffs?


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Lunachick said:


> So sweet  are Aija and Nellie AmStaffs?



Aija is a pit bull, maybe a mix. I got her from the Shelter, her, her mother, and her two brothers were surrenders and the owner said they are pit bulls but the dad has American Bulldog or something. 

Nellie is a Yellow Labrador, Shar Pei, Pit bull mix I got eight years ago from an abusive neighbor. Her mother was a solid black wrinkly as ever Shar Pei and her dad was a lab/bullyish mix.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

DSC_0694a by AussieHike!, on Flickr


DSC_0715a by AussieHike!, on Flickr


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Jare said:


> Aija and Nellie in front of the tree.


I love Aija so much! She's so big now! Sorry about Jack


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Hallie said:


> I love Aija so much! She's so big now! Sorry about Jack


Ah thanks Hallie, Jack was a good boy and its still so weird without that dude around.

And thanks about Aija I really do meed to pop back around more and at least post pictures, I forgot how much you loved her.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I got this last year:










Haven't done any Christmas/wintery pics yet this year!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

Lola with the grim faced Santa!


----------



## Sensorium88 (Dec 13, 2011)

These pics are cute. ^.^

Heres my little guy from last year.


----------



## Lunachick (Dec 18, 2011)

Love doxies! Cute pic!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Had to throw in the Oldie but goodie picture of my boy Oliver and his Christmas sneer.


----------



## ks75852 (Aug 17, 2011)

Inga said:


> Had to throw in the Oldie but goodie picture of my boy Oliver and his Christmas sneer.


My dog does this! I call it his Elvis lip.


----------



## Lunachick (Dec 18, 2011)

Inga said:


> Had to throw in the Oldie but goodie picture of my boy Oliver and his Christmas sneer.


Bahahaha! Bah humbug!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

This is the boys five years ago ... no new ones this year.  This is Blu Boy (blue sweater) and Leeo ( red striped sweater) .... their first Christmas.


----------



## Abbie_Hope (Oct 16, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> Lola with the grim faced Santa!
> 
> View attachment 30188
> 
> ...


these pictures made me laugh. i cant believe santa look so miserable! hahaha! adorable doggy!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

here's my pack....on the floor, lt to rt: Titch, Saoirse and TirCeo and on the hearth is Kilt.....


----------



## Nood (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's my little girl. The first pic is from last year with her first Xmas Nylabone. 










This is from last week. She's in front of our tree but the tree has been...elevated for Noodle safety. 










And Noodle refusing to cooperate for any more cutesy pictures.


----------



## Lunachick (Dec 18, 2011)

Nood said:


> And Noodle refusing to cooperate for any more cutesy pictures.


This is exactly what Zoe did. I put her sweater on...aaand down she went, sulky face and all. I had to bring out the treats to perk her up. And that's why Ailchu is in the shot too. He was like "Omg, treats for me?!"


----------



## Nood (Jul 21, 2011)

Ironically, the pouty sulky face is my *favorite* picture! Poor dogs...cute even when they don't wanna be. And oh my gosh, treats! Why oh why didn't I think to bribe her?! Probably would have cut down on the wiggling and running away.


----------



## Lunachick (Dec 18, 2011)

Nood said:


> Ironically, the pouty sulky face is my *favorite* picture! Poor dogs...cute even when they don't wanna be. And oh my gosh, treats! Why oh why didn't I think to bribe her?! Probably would have cut down on the wiggling and running away.


Oh, I only know to bring out the treats because my dog is SO food orientated, it's ridiculous. I will have to post a video!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

okokok...I cheated. The santa had is photo-shopped....but she would NOT stay still for the real thing...the bum.

This one is real....LOL


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

Crantastic said:


> I got this last year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this pic!

Here's a cartoon of my past dog drawn by Jim George, the guy who did the Draw the Dog website. That girl looked forward to Christmas more than most kids...









and some of Scout with her "Dirty Santa".


----------



## Lunachick (Dec 18, 2011)

houla said:


> Here's a cartoon of my past dog drawn by Jim George, the guy who did the Draw the Dog website. That girl looked forward to Christmas more than most kids...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's so sweet! What kind of dog is she?


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

Lunachick said:


> She's so sweet! What kind of dog is she?


Don't let her looks fool you, she's a mischievous little devil :evil:...a sweet little devil.
She's a Catahoula.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

My crew


----------



## Walton (Dec 17, 2011)

Great job
These pics are looking so nice and awesome.
Thanks.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Merry Christmas! Blu Boy wanted a birds eye view of the Christmas gifts on Christmas Eve! Lol! He just knew there was one awaiting him!  

He is such a good boy! .......... Abbylynn and Leeo were busy running around ... Leeo unwrapped one of my gifts when I wasn't looking! 












Then there is Leeo in time-out on the chair for unwrapping my gift! Lol! I can't get a pic of Abbylynn yet .... maybe on Christmas! 

And all those gifts are not from me ... everyone in the family brings Santas gifts to our house on Christmas eve. We then have Christmas on the 26th every year at my house. 











Here is Abbylynn's Christmas Day Photo! ......she is such a good girl!


----------



## Lunachick (Dec 18, 2011)

Great pictures everyone! *Abbylynn*, Leeo is such a monkey! Naughty monkey! And Abbylynn is a gorgeous girl 
*Houla*, I thought so (As if your name wasn't hint enough huh? ) 

Merry Christmas to DF


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I love dog Christmas pictures! Here are Dreizehn's pictures from this holiday season :]


----------



## Lunachick (Dec 18, 2011)

Beautiful! I love dobes


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Sierra - my sweet princess










Misty - our "trouble child"


----------



## Jpepper (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes, they hated it.


----------

